# Rubrikat > Të jesh prind >  UNICEF: Fëmijët shqiptarë ushqehen keq

## Davius

_Silvana Balliu_

_Kequshqyerja dhe mungesa e jodit mbeten problemet më shqetësuese shëndetësore për fëmijët shqiptarë. Kjo mësohet nga disa të dhëna statistikore të Ministrisë së Shëndetësisë, prezantuar gjatë konferencës së 9-të Pediatrike organizuar nga Shoqata e Pediatërve Shqiptarë. Një studim i UNICEF pati konkluduar se kequshqyerja e fëmijëve vihet re në zonat malore dhe më pak në zonat fushore._ 

Studimi i OBSH-së ka bërë publike se kripa që tregtohet në Shqipëri ka mungesë jodi. Kjo vlen edhe për kripën e markës Niki, e cila shitet në vendin tonë si e jodizuar dhe u rekomandohet edhe fëmijëve. Po sipas raportit mësohet se kjo kripë nuk ka elementët që të konsiderohet kripë e jodizuar, ndryshe nga sa shitet. Përfaqësues të OBSH-së, që referuan gjatë orëve të mesditës në konferencë, deklaruan pas një studimi të bërë nga ana e tyre se kripa Niki (që deklarohet e jodizuar) nuk ka rezultuar e tillë pas analizave të bëra. Drejtori i QSUT-së, pediatër në profesion, Paskal Cullufi gjatë konferencës u shpreh se, për spitalin e fëmijëve do të nisi ristrukturimi i disa shërbimeve, duke aplikuar Kartën për të Drejtat e Pacientëve të Vegjël, që parashikon shtrimin e nënave bashkë me fëmijët dhe përkujdesjen e veçantë, jo vetëm mjekësore, por edhe psikologjike për të vegjëlit e sëmurë. Gjatë konferencës, ku merrnin pjesë edhe mjekë pediatër nga rajoni, janë shkëmbyer eksperiencat e diagnostikimit të sëmundjeve të fëmijëve.

*Raporti*

Sipas raportit të UNICEF-it, kequshqyerja rrjedh nga marrja e mangët e lëndëve të nevojshme ushqyese për një periudhë të zgjatur kohe. Fëmijët nën moshën 5 vjeç janë më të rrezikuarit sepse ata rriten më shpejt. Fëmijët e kequshqyer janë më të prirur ndaj infeksioneve dhe rrezikojnë më shumë të vdesin nga sëmundje të zakonshme të fëmijërisë, siç janë diarreja dhe infeksionet e frymëmarrjes. Ata që mbijetojnë nga kequshqyerja mund të përballen me pasoja afatgjatë, përfshi prapambetje në rritje apo zhvillim të vonshëm mendor. Studimi mbi Standardet e Jetesës në Shqipëri në 2002-in tregoi se një e treta e fëmijëve kanë zhvillim të vonuar fizik (d.m.th janë të shkurtër për moshën e tyre). Ky studim gjithashtu tregoi se në Shqipëri 14 përqind e fëmijëve të moshës 5-vjeçare janë nën peshë, krahasuar me 6 për qind në ish-Republikën Jugosllave të Maqedonisë dhe 4 për qind në Bosnjë dhe Hercegovinë. Varfëria është shkaku kryesor i kequshqyerjes së fëmijëve në Shqipëri, me pasojë mungesën e ushqimit për fëmijët e vegjël. Kjo gjithashtu rezulton në nivele të ulëta arsimimi, kujdes të pamjaftueshëm për nënën dhe fëmijën dhe akses të kufizuar ndaj shërbimit shëndetësor. Zonat rurale në verilindje të vendit janë më të prekurat. Studimi u krye në 5 qarqe, ku u diferencuan në shifra qarqet e veriut, fenomeni në të cilët ishte më i shprehur. Nisur nga këto të dhëna, Ministria e Shëndetësisë do të ribëjë një studim të kësaj natyre për të evidentuar dhe një herë zonat më problematike dhe mundësitë e ndërhyrjes.

*Konferenca*

Në konferencën e 9-të Pediatrike kanë marrë pjesë mjekët më të njohur pediatër në vend. Drejtori Paskal Cullufi u shpreh se për Spitalin e Pediatrisë në QSUT janë planifikuar ndryshime të rëndësishme, duke nisur që nga ristrukturimi i disa shërbimeve. Përmirësimi i gjendjes së fëmijëve është një ndër rezultatet më të dëshirueshme për qeverinë, për këtë arsye Ministria e Shëndetësisë është shumë e angazhuar që, duke përdorur drejt informacionet nga studimet e ndryshme të kryera në vend, të gjejë mënyrat me kosto efektive për të arritur, për të dëgjuar e për tju përgjigjur nevojave të fëmijëve, veçanërisht të familjeve në zonat më të varfra të vendit, ku dhe problemet, veçanërisht nënushqyerja me pasojat e saj, janë më të shprehura te fëmijët, u shpreh zv/ministrja e Shëndetësisë, Zamira Sinoimeri.

----------


## ArberXYZ

Shiko Davius ka nje dallim te madh me femijeve shqiptare - dhe femijeve rome.

----------

